# 30 Days Count Down



## sara (Nov 23, 2004)

Starting tomorrow, Actually counting today. Im going to try my best to avoid the gym for 3-4 weeks (doctor recommend) and use Ortho Evra  Patch to see if I can get my monthly cycle back..
This issue been stressing me so much for the past year or so and making me cheat and cheat..and for the past month it got even worse


----------



## BritChick (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck Sara


----------



## sara (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks guys 
I will do 2 workouts a week (thats all Im allowed) and Yoga


----------



## sara (Nov 23, 2004)

I will start posting my meals again tomorrow.. 
Im not aiming to build muscles now, just slowly lose the fat I gained for the past month and hopefuly 30 days after my gym restriction I will go back to my main goal of building MUSCLES!


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2004)

Hang in there girlie
Just take care of your body, thats the most important thing.  I hope everything works out for you
Good luck.


----------



## sara (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Jill  
I've been thinking about this.. I just cant stop weight lifting
Im still going to workout, but change the plan a little for 1 month ONLY!
Diet??? Cant keep what I've been doing.. its damging my brain and body!


----------



## dalila (Nov 23, 2004)

hey sara    Why is lifting weights affecting your monthly cycle? Not sure I understand.... In any case, what Jill says - look after your health! And maybe beeing unable to workout as much will teach you to have a better control over your meals..! Good luck hun!


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

dalila- I don't understand how weight lifting is affecting my cycle.. doctors asked me to try it for a while.. since they say when you lift heavy weight your cycle might stop (but I don't even lift  heavy) 
Im still going to workout but no cardio for a month


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

Just want to inform everyone that I will be following a cutting meal plan.. 
Im not worrying about losing muscles now..Hopefuly, I will start building next year after satisfying family & doctors


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2004)

Sara, you know I care about you and what happens and how you are but I'm sorry this is the biggest pile of bullshit I've heard.

Who the hell is feeding you all this load of crap?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2004)

I mean come on.  WTF are you doing here.  The doctor tells you not to lift weights to get your cycle back but you are still going to lift and not do cardio   You want to lose fat and you don't care about losing muscle.  You do realize that muscle is your number one fat burner right.  You are going to be on a cutting diet but you do realize that cutting is another reason women stop their cycles.   None of this even adds up right Sara.  Who is telling you this bunch of lies?


----------



## jstar (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Sara!
GL with your 30 day experiment. Lets hope it works out for the best. 
I don't really understand the reasoning behind what your doctor is saying. The only time I ever stopped my period is when I was a teen and doing cardio everyday and eating less. But I do know my friend took ortho evra (sp?) and got her period twice a month for five months. Maybe you just need to switch pills or come off it entirely??


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

Jodi- I know you care about me  My doctor told me to reduce my weight lifting, my aunt (who is also a doctor) is telling me to stop weight lifting.. Hopefuly after I get my period.. I will be calling my aunt telling her that I was still weight lifting and got my period back.. If I get it before the 30 days, I will go  back to cardio immediatly! I love cycling! and I miss it already  

Since Im not training alot, no cardio at all, and gained all that fat; thats why I decided to cut


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

jstar said:
			
		

> Hi Sara!
> GL with your 30 day experiment. Lets hope it works out for the best.
> I don't really understand the reasoning behind what your doctor is saying. The only time I ever stopped my period is when I was a teen and doing cardio everyday and eating less. But I do know my friend took ortho evra (sp?) and got her period twice a month for five months. Maybe you just need to switch pills or come off it entirely??



Thanks Jstar  
This been irregular since I started to get it.. and it completly stopped about 2 years ago.. 
Yesturday was the first day that I started using the Ortho Evra patch.. I will give it a try and see if it helps


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

I have never tried any BC pills, patches before and this is my first time.. I am getting few side effects. not sure if its headaches or nausea


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

*Day 1*

*Wednesday 11/24/2004*

*Meal 1 * 
2 Whole Eggs
1/2 Cup Egg Whites 
Spinach 
2 Fish Oil 

*Meal 2 * 
1 Scoop Whey 
1/2 TBSP Flax Oil 

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Salmon 
Celery 
Walden's Farm Calorie Free Dressing, ACV 

*Meal 4*
1 Can Tuna 
Green Beans 
1/2 TBSP Olive Oil 
ACV & Amino Acid

*Meal 5*
1.5 Scoop Whey 
2 tsp. Flax Oil 

*Additional Drinks: * 
_w/ Meal 1--> Coffee & Splenda 
w/ Meal 3--> Coffee & Splenda 
w/ Meal 4--> Cocoa Powder & nondairy powdered milk _ 

* Starting Low Cals with this cut since all I've been eating diffrent kinds of sugar, Butter and Bagels   ... I will make it up with the Turkey and Green veggies tomorrow


----------



## dalila (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi sara, just wanted to say, doctors will be doctors, and I suggest you do lots of research and reading on this yourself... my dad was a doc ( he passed away) and he only told me ever to watch out for my BF %, not to fall too low, if I wanted to avoid the probs with my cycle...

I remember my orthopedic surgeon telling me not to even walk when I had the slipped disc..WTF??? He still can't belive that I started squating 4 months later, and have no pain!! Yay!!  They are paranoid sometimes....


----------



## sara (Nov 25, 2004)

dalila, all the researchs that Im finding is saying to reduce excersise, and if you have low BF to increase it a little.. The BF issue is not true for me.. because even when my BF was high, it was still irregular period

Doctors just follow the book...Im the one who have to try things out on my own


----------



## carbchick (Nov 25, 2004)

hi sara
has this diet been given to you by your doctor?


----------



## sara (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey carbchick  this diet is *not* given by my doctor


----------



## sara (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, today is thankgiving  I did enjoy a nice meal with family (Lots Turkey and ~ 1/4 Cup Basmati Rice or maybe even less than that) 
My family enjoyed Fruit cake, b-day cake and Pies.. I treated myself with some Peanuts and some Tea


----------



## sara (Nov 25, 2004)

*Day 2*

*Thursday 11/25/2004  * 

*7:00 AM*
2 Whole Eggs 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
Spinach 
2 Fish Oil 

*9:40 AM * 
1 Scoop Whey 
1 tsp. Flax Oil 
2 Fish Oil 

*12:45 PM * 
2 oz. Chicken
Lettuce
3 Fish Oil 

*3:45 PM*
LOTS TURKEY 
~ 1/4 Cup Basmati Rice or less 
Lettuce, Onions 

*~ 5:30  PM*
~ 1/2 Cup Shelled Peanuts 

*~ 7:40 PM*
1 Scoop Whey 

*Additional Drinks * 
_7:00 AM- Coffee w/ nondairy powdered milk 
2:00 PM- Cocoa powder
5:20 PM- Black Tea_


----------



## dalila (Nov 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Well, today is thankgiving  I did enjoy a nice meal with family (Lots Turkey and ~ 1/4 Cup Basmati Rice or maybe even less than that)
> My family enjoyed Fruit cake, b-day cake and Pies.. I treated myself with some Peanuts and some Tea



Well done sara!!


----------



## sara (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks dalila  
I still feel bloated.. I think is the medication that I started that supposed to make you gain weight and bloat you


----------



## sara (Nov 25, 2004)

Meals edited (meal 6)


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy thanksgiving Sara


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice meals today Sara.  Dont go _too_ low on the carbies though Just watching out for ya
Im glad you had turkey....I love thanksgiving turkey!! Oh and stuffing YUM YUM!!!  I wish it were thanksgiving here.


----------



## carbchick (Nov 25, 2004)

looks like a starvation aka metabolic meltdown diet to me. are you sure you're not over-restricting. falling into the 'no cardio, therefore no food' mindset. you came up with this diet yourself, what macros are you aiming for? 
sara, I am concerned


----------



## sara (Nov 26, 2004)

PreMier- Thanks  Happy Thanksgiving to you too 

Jill- Yes! I had LOTS Turkey.. Protein + Fat ..
I didn't have any stuffing  just some Rice to taste

carbchick- I am trying to follow High Fat (good fats) + Protein plan for now... since the medication I'm on makes the person gain weight
since Im not doing any cardio.. not working out that hard, and the medication is making me drousy, nauseated that I cant do much


----------



## sara (Nov 26, 2004)

*Day 3*

*Friday 11/26/2004*

*Meal 1* 
1 Scoop Whey 
1/2 TBSP Flax Oil 
2 Fish Oil
Coffee

*Meal 2* 
2 Whole Eggs 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
Spinach 

*Meal 3*
1 Can Tuna 
1/2 TBSP Olive Oil 
Green Beans
Walden's Farm Calorie Free Dressing & ACV, Amino Acid

*Meal 4*
1 Scoop Whey 
1 tsp. Flax Oil 
2 Fish Oil 

*Meal 5*
4 oz. Salmon (measured Raw) 
Celery, Onions w. Amino Acid 

*Additional Drinks:* 
_w/ Meal 2: Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk 
w/ Meal 3: Cocoa w. Splenda
w/ Meal 5: Cocoa w. Splenda & nondairy powdered milk _


----------



## sara (Nov 27, 2004)

*Day 4*

*Saturday 11/27/2004*

*Meal 1* 
2 Whole Eggs 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
Spinach 
2 Fish Oil 

*Meal 2*
1 Scoop Whey 
1/2 TBSP Flax Oil 
1 Fish Oil

*Meal 3*
4 oz. Salmon (measured Raw) 
Spinach, Celery w. Walden's Farm Calorie Free Dressing & ACV, Amino Acid 

*Meal 4*
1 Can Tuna
1/2 TBSP Olive Oil 
Lettuce, Cucumbers w. Walden's Farm Dressing & ACV, Amino Acid

*Meal 5*
~ 1.25 Scoop Whey 
1 Egg White
2 tsp. Flax Oil 

*Additional Drinks: * 
_~ 7:20 AM- Coffee w. Splenda & nondairy powdered milk 
~ 2:00 PM- Cocoa w. Sweetner & nondairy powdered milk _
_~ 5:20 PM- Cocoa w. Sweetner & nondairy powderd milk & Walden's Farm Calorie Free Choc. Syrup_


----------



## sara (Nov 28, 2004)

*Ok, today is the 5'th day and I feel so bloated.. Im not having any carbs and it feels like I had 2 cups of oatmeal   
I guess this medication is making me gain LOTS Water! well, I hope its just water weight*


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

What medication are you on sara???/ What is it called? Is it supposed to make you actually gain weight or just retain water?


----------



## sara (Nov 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> What medication are you on sara???/ What is it called? Is it supposed to make you actually gain weight or just retain water?




http://orthoevra.com

Im not sure if the weight Im gaining is water or weight that hard to lose


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

Im betting it is just water Sara


----------



## sara (Nov 28, 2004)

Every week I have to change the patch..You think applying new patch every week would add more weight?


----------



## sara (Nov 28, 2004)

*Day 5*

*Sunday 11/28/2004*

*Meal 1* 
2 Whole Eggs 
1/2 Cup Egg Whites 
Spinach 
2 Fish Oil 

*Meal 2 PWO* 
1.5 Scoop Whey 
2 tsp. Flax Oil 

*Meal 3*
LOTS Chicken!!! 
Some Turkey 
Lettuce w. Walden's Farm Calorie Free Dressing & ACV 
2 Fish Oil 

*Meal 4*
1 Scoop Whey 
2 Fish Oil 

*Meal 5*
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese
Some Chicken 
1 tsp Flax Oil 
Handful Cashew   
Lots Cheese   
Cream Cheese   

*Additional Drinks*: 
_~ 7:20 AM- Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk & Sweenter 
~ 8:30 AM- 0 Calorie Energy Drink _
_~ 5:40 PM- Tazo Passion Decaf Tea Bag _

* I guess the last meal was my 5'th day treat, since if I carb up I would retain more water *


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

Why didnt they put you on a low dosage pill???

BTW-have you considered a small carb meal every day??? You dont want to set yourself up for a potential binge


----------



## sara (Nov 28, 2004)

I need to add some carbs into my meals.. you right! but I feel so bloated without even having any carbs now
I dont want the pills.. I prefered the patch.. I feel the higher the dosage the faster it comes and get it over with


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

How long will you be on the patch for, till you get your period???

How about just 1/3C of oats with brecky???? I feel soooooo bloated and gross today from the pizza yesterday, I can relate


----------



## sara (Nov 28, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> How long will you be on the patch for, till you get your period???
> 
> How about just 1/3C of oats with brecky???? I feel soooooo bloated and gross today from the pizza yesterday, I can relate



first 3 weeks I have to have it on and the 4'th week no patch.. then it supposed to come on the 4'th week... she wants me to do this 3-4 months
But if I get it the first month.. I don't I will go back to it the next month


----------



## Jill (Nov 28, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> LOTS Chicken!!!


Like how much??


----------



## sara (Nov 28, 2004)

well, I had my 3 oz. measured then took some more from the chicken mom cooked 
and grabbed few bites of  turkey


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

Did shoulders yesturday morning, had the same energy and strength 
I wish I can use the remaining energy for cardio


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

You guys think if I eat 1200 calories a day (balanced carbs, fat and protein) for now since Im not working out alot? and gaining weight easily from the medicine?


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

Im stuck with this medicine for 1 month.. and after that, I don't want to use it anymore


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

I got so stressed out today.. restricting carbs for 5 days and my weight is increasing 
I ended up cheating again.. which I know I gained more and more weight!!!!! this gotta stop!! I need help with a plan for the next 24 days


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

Sara, please try to deal with your issues with food and weight hun. As you can see your restricted diet backfired, your body was prolly in a state of shock, just as Jodi said it would happen. try to go back to your normal diet, and don't desire quick results. You know deep down, that's the only way hun.


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

dalila, thats what I want to do now, is go back to my normal diet.. its so hard though especially the medince Im on now makes me gain weight without even eating, but I know I can do it


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

that's good!! I mean about you going back to your normal diet, not abt the stupid medicine making you put on weight!   But seriously, you just make sure you do the right thing with eating, and even if that stuff makes you put on weight you know it's an "external" factor, and the moment you get off it, you should be OK since your eating habits are good.


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

I hope as soon as I get off the medicine all the weight would come off fast.. I hope going back to cardio would decrease the weight increasing


----------



## dalila (Nov 29, 2004)

I am sure it will, just don't panick meanwhile ok?


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

Thats my problem.. panicking  
woke up this morning, panicking because I gained more weight and I was following a clean low diet


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Sara, please try to deal with your issues with food and weight hun. As you can see your restricted diet backfired, your body was prolly in a state of shock, just as Jodi said it would happen. try to go back to your normal diet, and don't desire quick results. You know deep down, that's the only way hun.


I've been trying to tell her that!  

Sara, I just got your PM.  Go back to the diet you were on with the same macros and cals.  It is not restricting and you will lose the weight but don't expect overnight results.


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

I will definitly go back tomorrow!!! 
You think adding the cardio back is going to help me lose the weight Im gaining from the medicine?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

yes


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

Not letting the medicine to work the way its supposed to work  
My plan for now is to do cardio: Monday, Wednesday, Thursday, and Sunday for 40 Minutes... Im for it!! only one thing might stop me, is if I start to get nauseated and sick from the medicine again.. I can handle the stomach cramps, if I get any


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

Huh   The birth control will still raise estrogen and make you have your period.  Exercise does NOT affect that at all unless you are extremely low bf%


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

*An ok Workout Plan?*

Monday- Cardio/ABS
Tuesday- Shoulders
Wednesday- Cardio/ABS
Thursday- Back/Cardio 
Friday- OFF 
Saturday- Arms (triceps/Biceps)/ _some legs _ 
Sunday- Chest/Cardio

How does this sound?


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Not letting the medicine to work the way its supposed to work


I meant this medicine makes you gain weight.. and Im not going to let the medicine do this to me anymore, starting tomorrow


----------



## sara (Nov 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Huh   The birth control will still raise estrogen and make you have your period.  Exercise does NOT affect that at all unless you are extremely low bf%


Im afraid that after all this and I might still not get my period


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2004)

I've been on birth control before and kept a diet so that I wouldn't gain weight either.


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I've been on birth control before and kept a diet so that I wouldn't gain weight either.


I will be working on that


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

I had to force myself to eat the oats this morning! dont get me wrong guys, I LOVE OATS  its just because my mind tells me not to eat any carbs since I binged/cheated yesturday


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

*Meals*

*11/30/2004* 

*7:30 AM*
1/2 Cup Oats
1/2 Cup Egg Whites
2 Egg Whites
Walden's Farm Calorie Free Choc. Syrup

*10:40 AM * 
1/2 Cup Oats 
1 Scoop Whey


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

Good luck with your day and your days to come sara


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Thank you simbh


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

*Workout*

*11/30/2004*

*Chest* 

_x3 DB Chest Press  27.5 lbs
x3 DB Incline Chest Press 25 lbs, 27.5 lbs, 27.5 lbs
x3 DB Incline Flyes 20 lbs
x3 Cable Cross-overs _ 20 lbs (each side) 

*Cardio: * _20 Minutes Elleptical _ 

* *I didnt log my reps and the weight I used today.. still feeling  icky from yesturday & the medication*


----------



## carbchick (Nov 30, 2004)

thank you sara for eating your oats.


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Not a problem.. Lets not talk about what I had in my 3'rd meal


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Do I want to say this again? "I will start fresh tommorrow?" How many times have I said this for pasts year?


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Everything is just soooo screwed up and I cant get it to fix or get it started


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Im serious about what I just posted in Jill's journal.. I don't need to treat myself this christmas with sweets, holiday treats...
Starting tomorrow, YES! starting tomorrow _I've been saying this every night after cheating all day_
Starting tomrrow, I wont be counting macros.. I'll be having carbs & protein in all my meals except for the last meal fat & protein
Goal by then end of this year is at least to go back to my regular weight and next year 2005 I will start adding weight (Muscle weight) and lose fat slowly
I will be keeping this journal till the end of this year!!!


----------



## dalila (Nov 30, 2004)

Good call sara!! you need to eat well and if not counting macros for a while will help you stop obsesing over food, then do it right away hun!! Good luck! We will be checking in on you!


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks dalila  
I know I can do this.. I've done it before and there is no reason not to be able to go back on my feet


----------



## dalila (Nov 30, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Thanks dalila
> I know I can do this.. I've done it before and there is no reason not to be able to go back on my feet



EXACTLY!! Great attitude! keep it up hun!


----------



## sara (Nov 30, 2004)

I will! I have to.. I have to get back to normal attitude & habits


----------



## kim (Dec 1, 2004)

Good Morning Sarah. - I'm sorry to heard about your medecine, that must be s.....k your mind.  Keep your good job and a strong attitude, Your gonna do it


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

Good Morning Kim  Good Morning Everyone  
Thanks for stopping by my journal and supporting me! Yes!! To reach what I want I gotta keep the good attitude


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2004)

I can totally relate to the "Ill start eating clean tomorrow.etc...." thats the staory of my life

Where are yesterdays meals??? Even if they are bad I think we should both be posting em


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

*December 1'st 2004 Meals*

*8:00*- 1/2 Cup Oats, 1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 3 Egg Whites, Cinnamon 
*11:00*- 1 Apple, 1 Scoop Whey, SF Choc. Syrup 
*2:00*- 1/2 Cup Fiber One, 1 Can Tuna, Cucumbers, Amino Acid & ACV 
*5:00*- 1 Low Carb Yogurt (kroger Brand), 1 Scoop Whey 
*7:45*- 1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 2 Egg Whites, 5 Fish Oil, Lettuce, Cucumbers, Onions

*Additional Drinks: * 
11:00 AM- Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk & Splenda
5:30 PM- Few sips coffee/ SF Red Bull


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> I can totally relate to the "Ill start eating clean tomorrow.etc...." thats the staory of my life
> 
> Let us not to look at the past and start fresh
> 
> Where are yesterdays meals??? Even if they are bad I think we should both be posting em



Jill, Yesturday's meals were splatterd all over the place: Chcolate, white chocolate, bread, bagel, butter, I dont even remember the rest and I dont even want to remember anything about the past
Remeber, Today my journey begins and its non-ending journy


----------



## sara (Dec 1, 2004)

The medicine made me feel sick again  I just cant wait to finish using it for this month


----------



## Jenny (Dec 2, 2004)

Yesterdays foods look good Sara, good job  What medicine are you taking?


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

Good Mornin Jenny! Thanks for stopping by  
Im using birth control patch to try to re-start my monthly cycle


----------



## simbh (Dec 2, 2004)

Aww , poor you , I heard those things had some nasty side effects 

Hope you get better with that medicine and keep up that good diet


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

*December 2'nd 2004 Meals*

*7:30*
3 Slices Grapefruit,1 Slice Ezekiel Bread 
1/2 Cup Eggwhites, 3 Eggwhites 
1 Fish Oil 

*10:30*
3/4 Cup Oats (dry)
1 Scoop Whey 

*1:40*
1 Scoop Whey 
1 tsp. Flax Oil 

*5:45*
3 oz. Chicken
Lettuce, Onions
3 Fish Oil 

*8:45*
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese, 2 oz. Chicken 
Cucumbers
5 Fish Oil

*Additional Drinks*:
8:00 AM- Coffee w. Splenda & nondairy powdered milk
6:00 PM- Cocoa w. Splenda & nondairy powdered milk


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks simbh  
22 more days and I'll be stopping this medicine! I just can't wait!


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

*December 2'nd 2004 Workout*

*Back/Cardio   * 

*Lat Cable Pulldown  * 90/9, 90/8, 90/6, 75/10

*1 Arm DB Row  * 30/10, 30/10, 30/9

*Iso-Lateral Row  * (Machine) 65/10, 65/10, 65/10, 65/9 *<---*weight each side

*Iso-Lateral Front Lat Pulldown  * (Machine) 35/12, 45/6, 45/6 *<----*weight each side

*Lever Reverse Flye  * 50/10, 50/7, 50/6

*Cardio*: ~ 30 Minutes Cycling

** * _*Felt sick again while weight lifting....But I still forced myself to cycle & I was ok after*_


----------



## Jenny (Dec 2, 2004)

So you're only getting one months worth of patches?  That's strange, I've never heard of that before. Your increased appetite can definately have to do with the patch. When I started birth control when I was 15 I gained some weight. Then when I got off it last year I also gained weight, it was just a lot of un-balanced hormones. I don't ever want hormonal birth control again, it's not worth it to me   Today's workout looks great


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> So you're only getting one months worth of patches?  That's strange, I've never heard of that before. Your increased appetite can definately have to do with the patch. When I started birth control when I was 15 I gained some weight. Then when I got off it last year I also gained weight, it was just a lot of un-balanced hormones. I don't ever want hormonal birth control again, it's not worth it to me   Today's workout looks great



My doctor gave me 3 months worth refill perscription of patches to use, but Im not going to use it.. I only want to try it for this month and see if it helps me to get my period back for this month..


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> My doctor gave me 3 months worth refill perscription of patches to use, but Im not going to use it.. I only want to try it for this month and see if it helps me to get my period back for this month..



Sara, I dont' wanna bring you down, but you might have to use it for 3 months, simply cuz sometimes even if you get your period after the first cycle of patches, it might not come the next month, so u have to use it again ( that's what I had to do) to get it to be regular... 

I am saying this just so you are prepared, and don't get too disappinted if it does happen. Just don't worry abt it too much, OK?


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

dalila, thats what Im expecting from the doctor.. to tell me to use the patch again till it regulates..If I just get it once or twice a year, I wont have to worry much about it
my back up plan is to use it *only* every six months 
Yes, Im not worrying about it alot like I did last week.. Its all good


----------



## dalila (Dec 2, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> dalila, thats what Im expecting from the doctor.. to tell me to use the patch again till it regulates..If I just get it once or twice a year, I wont have to worry much about it
> my back up plan is to use it *only* every six months
> Yes, Im not worrying about it alot like I did last week.. Its all good



glad to hear that sara!


----------



## sara (Dec 2, 2004)

As long as Im happy with my diet & workout and building it up from the start there is nothing else to worry about


----------



## sara (Dec 3, 2004)

*December 3'rd 2004 Meals*

*7:50*
1/2 Cup Oats (dry)
1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 3 Egg Whites
Cinnamon  

*11:00* 
1 Apple
1 Can Tuna 
Cucumbers 

*~2:40*
1 Scoop Whey 
1 tsp. Flax Oil 

*~6:50* 
1 Can Tuna
1 Whole Onion, Celery, Broccoli 
5 Fish Oil 

*9:00*
1 Scoop Whey 
1 Egg White

*Additional Drinks*: 
8:00 AM- Black Tea w. nondairy powdered milk
11:00 AM- Coffee w. nondairy powdered milk & Splenda


----------



## sara (Dec 3, 2004)

It has been a very busy day at work   felt weak & sick again  But I made it through the day and No Work Tomorrow!!!


----------



## sara (Dec 4, 2004)

*December 4'th 2004 Workout*

*Biceps/Tricpes/Legs   * 

*Alternating DB Curls  * (Standing) 22.5/10, 22.5/8, 22.5/7

*Alternating DB Curls  * (Seated Incline) 20/6, 17.5/7, 17.5/7

*Reverse Close Grip Barbell Press  * 35/7, 35/7, 35/

*Cable Triceps Pushdown   * 60/11, 65/6, 60/10

*Cable Triceps Extensions  * 40/11, 40/7, 40/7

*Legs Extension  * 75/12, 75/10, 75/10, 75/8

*Legs Curl  * 50/12, 50/10, 50/10, 50/9

*Hip Abductors * (Inner Thighs) 30/30, 35/25, 40/25

*Hip Abductors  * (Outer Thighs) 40/15, 40/12, 40/12


----------



## sara (Dec 4, 2004)

*December 4'th 2004 Meals*

*7:00 * 
1/2 Grapefruit
1/2 Cup Egg Whites, 2 Slices FF Cheese
2 Fish Oil  

*10:00*
3/4 Cup Oats (dry)
1 Scoop Whey 

*12:00* 
2 Low Carb Muffins (made low carb muffin mix & egg whites)  
1 Container Low Carb Yogurt (Carb Master) 
1/2 Cup FF Cottage Cheese

*3:30* 
1 Can Tuna 
Broccoli, Celery, Onions <----Soup  

*Meal5*

*Additional Drinks*: 
7:40 AM- Coffee w. Splenda & nondairy powdered milk
5:20 PM- Cocoa w. Stevia & nondairy powdered milk 


** Had my 3'rd meal an hour earlier than usual  I had to taste the muffins that I baked and decided to just make it my 3'rd meal adding yogurt and cottage cheese*


----------



## sara (Dec 4, 2004)

There is this x-mas party tomorrow, decided not go since there is going to be food that Im not allowed to have for now..


----------



## sara (Dec 4, 2004)

Went shopping this morning.. Bought some Walden's farm Calorie free dressing, Few cans Ready To drink Muscle Tech Low Carb protein Drink, Low Carb Muffin Mix (Apple Cinnamon Flavor) <--* I baked some and had 2 muffins, I was only supposed to have 1 muffin  *

http://www24.netrition.com/ketogenics_muffin_mix_page.html

I also bought the original flavor of the bread 
http://www24.netrition.com/ketogenics_bread_mix_page.html


----------



## sara (Dec 5, 2004)

Crappy meals today and last meal yesturday.. nothing intersting to post


----------



## sara (Dec 5, 2004)

Im so tempted of starting a new journal.. but like I posted in Mike's journal, that there is no reason for me to start a new journal since I have no solid diet plan


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Im so tempted of starting a new journal.. but like I posted in Mike's journal, that there is no reason for me to start a new journal since I have no solid diet plan


No reason to start a new journal.  Get yourself a good diet and get into a routine and you'll be fine.


----------



## sara (Dec 5, 2004)

soxmuscle- the new journal will start with the good diet plan.. right now, well starting tomorrow.. I wont be having a good diet plan, but it will be clean diet plan
as soon as I loose what I gained, I will start a new journal with my old good diet plan (lifestyle meals)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey there sara. Just reading through your journal, your putting up some nice weight! Hang in there, you doing awesome!!! Why are you having trouble with diet right now?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

Thats your problem sara, you are constantly trying to "lose what you gained"  You need to realize that this is where you go wroing and you alway end up in a vicious circle.  You binge, then you cut your food back too low, then you binge because your body is starving and then you cut your food too low etc...etc... etc...  Each time you do this you are probably gaining more and more fat and you are putting yourself in a worse condition every time.  It's so fucking stupid and myself and others have tried to tell you this.  The answer is to start with a well balanced healthy diet and having this healthy diet will automatically make you lose the fat you gained and you won't binge becuase you have provided your body with the proper nutrients.  

So with the way you do it you will end up fatter each time.  But hey, what do I know?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

Sara -- I suggest just giving a quick PM to Jodi or one of the mods and having the title/subject of your thread changed.  Binging or not, it's still should be forever part of your journal.  Tonight for instance, instead of starting over, I changed the name of journal.  That way through every block in the road, in the end, you can go over your ups and downs, and everything in between.

Just something to consider.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 5, 2004)

I worked with Sara on a one on one basis.  I met with her and gave her the best support possible.  I tended to her more than my paying clients and she failed to follow instruction.  I tried helping her as much as I can and I had to just finally tell her she is on her own.  I don't want to continue helping someone that doesn't want to take my advice or alters the diet given to her.  She likes to kill her diet by dropping carbs because she thinks she will get better results.  I care about Sara but I could not continue.


----------



## sara (Dec 5, 2004)

rock- there might be more than one reason to why Im having trouble now..
It all started last January.. but it was once in a while .. I think it was the pressure from family telling me Im not eating right, new school, new job, recovering from injury
and it started to increase and increase.. and from october 18'th till today.. I havn't had a good balanced diet.. I mean I do well few days and go back and binge..but this will stop.. I gotta have faith and get my lifestyle back


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I worked with Sara on a one on one basis. I met with her and gave her the best support possible. I tended to her more than my paying clients and she failed to follow instruction. I tried helping her as much as I can and I had to just finally tell her she is on her own. I don't want to continue helping someone that doesn't want to take my advice or alters the diet given to her. She likes to kill her diet by dropping carbs because she thinks she will get better results. I care about Sara but I could not continue.


come on sara, get your ass in gear.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2004)

Hang in there Sara. Crap happens in life, but eating to correspond with that crap I'm sure you've found out does not help. Not when you care about fitness and health. You need to find different outlets for your stress. I'm sure you still have everything Jodi helped you with either in your head or written down. Just do it, one step at a time. Like your sig- Never give up


----------



## sara (Dec 5, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I worked with Sara on a one on one basis.  I met with her and gave her the best support possible.  I tended to her more than my paying clients and she failed to follow instruction.  I tried helping her as much as I can and I had to just finally tell her she is on her own.  I don't want to continue helping someone that doesn't want to take my advice or alters the diet given to her.  She likes to kill her diet by dropping carbs because she thinks she will get better results.  I care about Sara but I could not continue.



Jodi, as Im writing this post Im crying! Im so sorry that I failed and Im still failing.. I dont know what has got into me


----------



## sara (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes rock, Never Give Up!!! I see people talking about diets, health, etc.. and Im always willing to help them with my little info.. I do care about health & fitness more than anything in the world!!!! thats why its affecting my emotions, attitude.. because my health and fitness is failing


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

HUG!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the hug luke  

I dunno if I should still post my new fad diet that I will be following till the end of this year?? maybe I should.. this is still a journal


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 6, 2004)

Do IT do IT


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

I will do it.. but just to let everyone know that this is a risk taking diet that I will be using till the end of this month/year..so, I know the risks and I gotta take the risk..


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Thats your problem sara, you are constantly trying to "lose what you gained"  You need to realize that this is where you go wroing and you alway end up in a vicious circle.  You binge, then you cut your food back too low, then you binge because your body is starving and then you cut your food too low etc...etc... etc...  Each time you do this you are probably gaining more and more fat and you are putting yourself in a worse condition every time.  It's so fucking stupid and myself and others have tried to tell you this.  The answer is to start with a well balanced healthy diet and having this healthy diet will automatically make you lose the fat you gained and you won't binge becuase you have provided your body with the proper nutrients.
> 
> So with the way you do it you will end up fatter each time.  But hey, what do I know?


you apparantely didn't read this


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

What if I dont binge anymore? and I mean it this time? what if I follow this diet for less than a month and not binge? 
* maybe I should post the diet


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

If the diet is a fad diet I'm sure it is lacking proper nutrients and therefore may result to a binge.

Why can't you understand there is no such thing as fast fat loss?


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

*I will eat 5-6 times a day
*cheat all weekend (cheat with anything, no binges) 

- All the protien I can eat (allowed to eat), not really entirely important to measure this to the tee just don't overeat... use chicken or tuna or protien shakes, or eye of round steak. Clean protien.

- SALAD.... this is what keeps my carbs so low. No rice, no potato.... just salad,  the only other option I have on this diet is rice cakes....have 2-3 cups of salad like 3-5 times a day

- Try to keep it to 1oz of oatmeal which is 20g of carbs in the morning with an egg white pancake

- Try to have one meal as a protien shake after the gym with rice cakes


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

Yup fad diet.  

And you really think you are going to lose fat this way?


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

Jodi- Its obvious that this diet is lacking fat, and needs more carbs.. people tend to binge if they follow this diet..but I need to teach myself no matter what diet Im following there is no *need to binge*, As long as Im eating something..there is no need to binge


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yup fad diet.
> 
> And you really think you are going to lose fat this way?



isnt this similar to beverly's no carb then carb up diet? and refeeds?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

no


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

It has worked for people before, people that workout.. why not give it a shot and see if it works for me?


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.scottabel.com/welcome/welcome.htm

He gave this diet to some people


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

Here is the original post: 

My body is really weird but when I need to cut down for a shoot, I usually ask for 3 weeks notice..... some people might not have that luxury but then I am not a full time fitness model anyways. I am on a website now though, and they are asking monthly-once every two months to have a shoot. When I have three weeks notice, I usually am okay to use this weird diet that my boyfriend gave me, some people might not like it but I do. Its purpose is to gain a pound of muscle every week on offseason but still be ready for shoots. Hopefully if you do it right you will gain muscle, I did, but most people can't take the pigging out weekends.... I CAN!! 

Here goes:

*I will eat 5-6 times a day
*cheat all weekend (I don't mean little cheating here and there!!! I mean full on, eating chocolate, candy, cakes, hot wings, burgers, pizza, EVERYTHING and eating ALL weekend. Stuff EVERYTHING in your FACE! Girls usually fail on this diet because they can't handle the cheating.... ex. "Oh I will get fat!!" Me- I have a boyfriend who loves to eat and he is the one who put me on this diet, and he is huge.... he will be competing at the Canadians soon.
*Here is the kicker: 100g of carbs or less per day and CLEAN protien.

You may have:

- All the protien you can eat, not really entirely important to measure this to the tee just don't overeat... use chicken or tuna or protien shakes, or eye of round steak. Clean protien.

- 1 tbsp Kraft Light Calorie Wise Catalina 3.5g of carbs, Ranch - 6g of carbs, or Thousand Islands 3.5g of carbs WITH your....

- SALAD.... this is what keeps your carbs so low. No rice, no potato.... just salad, if you don't like salad, the only other option you have on this diet is rice cakes.... and this diet may not be for you. 1 cup of salad is 2.5g of carbs, have 2-3 cups of salad like 3-5 times a day.

- I try to keep it to 1oz of oatmeal which is 20g of carbs in the morning with an egg white pancake, as many as you like.

- 8 rice cakes - 10g of carbs- try to have one meal as a protien shake after the gym with rice cakes or if you don't have salad then use the rice cakes but you should have them at least once a day to keep your starchy carbs in there somewhat.

- If you like cottage cheese it is protien too! Just remember it also has carbs... 6g per 1/2cup of it.

- I also like Cream of wheat- 22g of carbs in the morning.

*********Important

This diet is extremely anabolic. Food is the most anabolic substance there is. If you follow this to the tee it will work for sure but you have to eat your face off on the weekends, it is like boosting your metabolism and you will gain water, yes, but by the time you get to Tuesday or Wednesday depending on your body, you will lose all of it and hopefully still have an extra pound of muscle to show for it because you worked your ass off in the gym on Monday and Tuesday and maybe one day on the weekend or whatever training you do! 

As well.... on the week of your shoot..... for the last couple days before the shoot, like 1-3 days, depending on how you feel, you can switch to just protien, 5-6 times a day. I will use tuna and salsa. I will also drink alot of water the day before the shoot to flush my system out and then stop the night before. AND, this is just me but I will fat/carb load. I might have 5 donuts the night before with my water or a burger and fries. This will fill up my muscles and make me look fuller... you really have to listen to your body to know when to stop or you will spill over. In the morning, you should look tight. If your shoot is on the weekend, of course you won't eat junk all day, when you get up though is when you will look your best. This is when the photog should be shooting you, ideally. If you have a break during the day, eat some salsa and tuna, and lay down for awhile to even out your water.

Try this if you are interested on a Friday, just as an experiment. When you wake up on Saturday it will be time to pig out anyways.... I usually start eating chocolate at midnight on Friday, lol!!  

Anyways, this all works for me. I know because I have experimented with my body. This may not work for you and maybe you may find all of this retarded but I just thought you could use some advice if you don't want to diet fulltime year round. And.... let's face it, pigging out on the weekends rules.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2004)

If you really think this is going to work then try it but I'm telling you right now, i know you and how you react and how your body responds and this is not going to help you.  Don't say I didn't warn you. 

Why do I even try?


----------



## Julz (Dec 6, 2004)

This is good comedy  

Go for it, Sara...You have to experiment with things, but honestly, I've yet to see you follow a plan for more than a week, maybe two, at most. I have seen Jodi type countless words of encouragement, advice, criticisms, support, etc...and yet it falls on deaf ears. But, seriously, try this "diet" and see what it gets you (make sure to get measurements, bw, bf% etc...both before and when this ends) so you can tell if it works.


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

I know I can keep this diet for the next 3 weeks..If I dont get any results by the end of this year..it was worth a try and next year I will start my solid plan after teaching myself not to binge in any diet


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

Jodi- I know that you know how I feared cheat meals (refeed days) and I think this is why you say that you know how I react .. This is a learning process for me.. I think this will help me to tell myself that this is my cheat day and I need to enjoy it and not fear it


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

Julz- this maybe a comedy, but its also an experiment.. we all need to experiment things in life


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 6, 2004)

But Experiments are done in Controlled environments, to make proper conclusions.


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> But Experiments are done in Controlled environments, to make proper conclusions.


Thats why I need to learn how to control myself .. my mind needs to be the "controlled enviroment" I need to keep it in control, not keeping me out of control


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

IainDaniel, just like what your signiture "Figure out how to climb it, go through it, or work around it"


----------



## Julz (Dec 6, 2004)

But you've not yet learned to do that, and I figure by this weekend you'll have the "I cheated/ate bad" post and try another Internet diet you've found, w/o giving what many people have put a LOT of time and effort into a chance. Why not do what you've been told by people/mods here a chance for the next 3 weeks and see where you're at. If it doesn't work, then do his type of diet.


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

well, I will be posting as I go along with this diet for the next 3 weeks and we will all see if I learned something or not


----------



## Julz (Dec 6, 2004)

OK...good luck


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks 
Everything will be ok.. if I want to achieve something I gotta work hard for it


----------



## dalila (Dec 6, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi- Its obvious that this diet is lacking fat, and needs more carbs.. people tend to binge if they follow this diet..but I *need to teach myself no matter what diet Im following there is no need to binge, As long as Im eating something..there is no need to binge*



sara, I disagree with this statement. This is a statement of either a control freak or someone who thinks they have the slef-control of a saint. If your body is lacking something, the primal urge to eat that somethign will be soooo strong, I doubt you or anyone else could resist it. That's why the best of us binge on bad diet plans. 

You can't 'teach' your body not to crave carbs if you eat lots of protein, and you won't be able to sustain this kinda control for long dear. Please rethink it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

C'mon Sara. Just do what Jodi advised you to do. It's not incredibly hard, it's good for you and your body and you WILL lose weight healthily. I think your making excuses and situations to fail in. You sabatoge yourself. You need to realise that and decide how your going to remedy THAT fact of your life. You never tempt the devil and for people like us, you don't tempt diets that may cause you to want to binge. YOU WILL LOSE BOTH. I say this as a friend, not putting you down, but just listen to Jodi and turn your lifestlye around the healthy way.


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

dalila, thats why with this short-term diet plan I can eat everything on the weekend.
I still get some carbs with this diet, so little.. oats for b-fast and some rice cakes and tons tons green veggies .. I would never keep this diet longer than 3 weeks.. Its not healthy and I love my healthy carbs


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

rock, thanks.. I understand and turst me I agree 100% with Jodi's diet.. I know it works.. it worked for me few months ago. Jodi's diet plan will be my diet lifestyle plan


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2004)

If you know it's not healthy and Jodi's is and has worked for you, why are you doing it?!? That really doesn't make sense. That's like saying " I know heroin is not good for me, so I'm only going to do it for 3 weeks, then I'll stop and take vitamins".


----------



## sara (Dec 7, 2004)

Because I have a wedding to attend, and friends coming to visit out of state and I dont want to look the way I look now


----------



## sara (Dec 7, 2004)

Can't wait till next week and I will be done with the medicine  :bounce:


----------



## dalila (Dec 7, 2004)

Sara, do you know how much weight have you put on since the time when you were happy with your weight?


----------



## sara (Dec 8, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Sara, do you know how much weight have you put on since the time when you were happy with your weight?



No, and I dont want to know


----------



## sara (Dec 8, 2004)

6 more days and no more medicine 
7-13 more days and the medcine should have worked
17 more days till christmas 
21 more days till I see an Endocrinologist
22 more days till the wedding


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> No, and I dont want to know


and 24 days until you make a new years resolution


----------



## sara (Dec 8, 2004)

luke, I already have one planned


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

what do you want for Christmas?


----------



## sara (Dec 8, 2004)

I want my happiness back.. I want to be cheerful like I used to


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I want my happiness back.. I want to be cheerful like I used to


Ok,


----------



## sara (Dec 8, 2004)

I like the first one.. not the second


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 8, 2004)

At least he died 'happy'


----------



## sara (Dec 8, 2004)

*Workouts*

*Monday 12/6/04*
OFF 

*Tuesday 12/7/04*
Shoulders
30 Minutes cycling class

*Wednesday 12/8/04*
40 Minutes cycling class


----------



## sara (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel more bloated than usual and Im not having lots carbs 
I know its the medicine thats causing this... I just keep telling myself it will be over soon it will be over soon


----------



## carbchick (Dec 8, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Because I have a wedding to attend, and friends coming to visit out of state and I dont want to look the way I look now




if they are really your friends they'd rather see you happy and healthy   than miserable and carb-starved   . This is something you need to address, sara. why is your self-esteem based so utterly on being 'lean'? I fear you're setting yourself up for another cycle of starve and binge. deep down, you know that too. it's not a responsible way to treat your body.


----------



## sara (Dec 9, 2004)

carbchick- Thank you  for caring   
I havent seen my friends for almost 3 years now, I was about 140 lbs the last time they seen me.. I know they care, but I want to be personally happy, enjoying christmas day, christmas parties, the wedding and the new years .. and having 2 cheat meals (weekends) all I want to eat without feeling guilty


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Sara.

I have told you this before, but you are WAY too hard on yourself.  I hope that you have a wonderful weekend


----------



## sara (Dec 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Sara.
> 
> I have told you this before, but you are WAY too hard on yourself.  I hope that you have a wonderful weekend



Hey Jake  
I know I am    I'll be working on loosen up a little
Since I worked hard this week, I think I will be having a good weekend    
Thanks


----------



## sara (Dec 9, 2004)

*Workout*

*Thursday 12/9/2004*

Legs


----------



## dalila (Dec 9, 2004)

hi sara, what are your plans over the weekend? Have a great one!


----------



## sara (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey dalila, my plans this weekend so far: Cheat Saturday & Sunday, Workout, Study for finals, Christmas shopping
Thanks girl


----------



## dalila (Dec 9, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Hey dalila, my plans this weekend so far: Cheat Saturday & Sunday, Workout, Study for finals, Christmas shopping
> Thanks girl



I like the shopping part!!LOL

I am going shopping too, and I've promised no stuff for me!  Just for other people!!


----------



## sara (Dec 9, 2004)

workingout is my favorite  
Yes, Im going shopping for other people.. hopefully 2 weekends from now I will go and find a a dress for the wedding


----------



## sara (Dec 9, 2004)

Im looking for a simple, cute dress


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

Thats cute  but its cold here


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

So wear a snow suit ontop 

You're so "un-creative"


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

It just looks like a summer dress


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=132077&CategoryID=16095

see, this dress is a little better


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> It just looks like a summer dress


No, that's the winter one.  


This is the summer one....


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> http://www.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=132077&CategoryID=16095
> 
> see, this dress is a little better


It's black. You can't wear a black dress to a wedding you nutball


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

They dont care.. in our traditions they dont care what color you wear


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> They dont care.. in our traditions they dont care what color you wear


WEll in THAT case! get one of these. I think they're hot 








I can follow you around with a black light, if you like


----------



## kim (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi Sarah,  hope everything gonna be find for you and that your medicine will stop hurting you so much. Be strong.

Luke:  the first 2 dress are AWESOME


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

kim said:
			
		

> Hi Sarah, hope everything gonna be find for you and that your medicine will stop hurting you so much. Be strong.
> 
> Luke: the first 2 dress are AWESOME


I know. I have superb taste  (that's why I'm single    )

Sara just likes to be negative


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Kim  
It hurts off and on.. but I know next week the pain will start after tuesday, cramps, etc...
I will stay strong!!


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

Why am I negative? is it because Im going for the black dress?
Im actually looking for a silver skirt with a sleevless black turtle neck top


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Why am I negative?


I dunno   Indigestion?  



			
				sara said:
			
		

> is it because Im going for the black dress?
> Im actually looking for a silver skirt with a sleevless black turtle neck top


Sounds like fun


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun



not negative?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> not negative?


Depends on which half of the magnet you're holding  :bounce:


----------



## kim (Dec 10, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Why am I negative? is it because Im going for the black dress?
> Im actually looking for a silver skirt with a sleevless black turtle neck top



That will be Awesome too, Black color is very classic


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Kim


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> WEll in THAT case! get one of these. I think they're hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is hot lol


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

ok...I did this diet since monday-today 10:45 AM and said to myself that I should end it today, have my cheat day today and end this diet... 
The reason why I decided to end it and start with balanced diet tomorrow, I know if I get my period next week and Im still on this diet, I will get really really sick and may end up binging

I also had to deal with: 
* Im holding more and more water with this diet (I know its not the diet, its the medicine) 
* Im cold all the time
* Im not cycling as hard as I used to
* Im not lifting hard


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

*Meals 12/6 - 12/10*

*Monday * 
Meal 1- ½ cup egg whites, 4 egg whites, 1 cup spinach 
Meal 2- 3 oz. chicken, celery, broccoli
Meal3- 1.5 scoop whey 
Meal4- 3 oz. chicken, celery, onions 
Meal 5- ½ cup FF cottage cheese, 1 scoop whey, SF choc syrup

*Tuesday * 
Meal 1- 1/3 cup oats, ½ cup egg whites, 4 egg whites
Meal 2- 1 ½ rice cake, 1.5 scoop whey protein 
Meal 3- 4 oz. chicken, celery, broccoli 
Meal 4- 1 can muscle tech (30 grams protein shake) 
Meal 5- 2 oz. chicken, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, lettuce, onions, cucumbers 

*Wednesday* 
Meal 1- 1/3 cup oats, ½ cup egg whites, 4 egg whites
Meal 2- 1.5 Rice Cakes, 1.5 scoop whey protein 
Meal 3- 3 oz. Shrimp, 1 egg white, Broccoli, Spinach, SF Jell-O 
Meal 4- 1 Can Tuna, Celery, Onions, Lots SF Jell-O
Meal 5- ½ Cup FF cottage cheese, 1 scoop whey protein 

*Thursday * 
Meal 1- 1/3 cup oats, ½ cup egg whites, 4 egg whites
Meal 2- 4 oz. chicken, spinach, cucumbers 
Meal 3- 1 can Muscle-tech protein shake 
Meal 4- 4 oz. chicken, celery, onions, SF Jell-O 
Meal 5- ½ cup FF cottage cheese, 1 oz. chicken, Lettuce 

*Friday*
Meal 1- 1/3 cup oats, 1/2 cup egg whites, 4 egg whites
Meal 2- 1 Fish Fillet, 2 FF Cheese, 2 egg whites, Green Beans 
The rest of the day were cheat meals............................


----------



## simbh (Dec 10, 2004)

Whats up sara , thought Id pass buy and see how you were doing 

Youre meals seem pretty damn good ... Its nice to have a cheat day now and then , keep it up !


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That is hot lol


Told ya Sara


----------



## sara (Dec 10, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> Whats up sara , thought Id pass buy and see how you were doing
> 
> Youre meals seem pretty damn good ... Its nice to have a cheat day now and then , keep it up !



hey simbh.. meals were good but without any fats, and not enough carbs.. I dont think this is the right time to keep up this diet, since I need to see an endroconlgist by the 29'th of this month and need to take care of myself since my monthly visitor supposed to be coming anytime after tuesday of next week (when I get off the  medication) ... so no more of this fun diet


----------



## sara (Dec 11, 2004)

seeing myself bloated from medication, cheat day, etc.. and eating carbs is so hard


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2004)

Did you have a cheat day or a binge day Sara??? What did you eat?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 11, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> seeing myself bloated from medication, cheat day, etc.. and eating carbs is so hard


 
** HUG *  *


----------



## sara (Dec 11, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> Did you have a cheat day or a binge day Sara??? What did you eat?


Jill, it was a cheat day .... was happy with what I ate, but I get sleepy and tired after I eat all that sugar.. I also get this wierd after taste


----------



## sara (Dec 11, 2004)

Throughout the day : 
Lots Chcolate chip cookies
Bread, butter 
2 protein bars
banana
2 chocloate covered pretzels
Peanut butter choclate


----------



## sara (Dec 13, 2004)

Today is the last day to keep the patch on.. so from tomorrow I should have no excuses of binging or not working-out..I may start to get cramps, etc.. but I can live with the physical pain


----------



## sara (Dec 13, 2004)

Im so tempted of starting a new journal! gotta wait till 05!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 13, 2004)

How long have you not had a cycle? I doubt that one month on a bc patch is enough to bring it back.


----------



## sara (Dec 13, 2004)

aggie, its been over 2 years now.. heck it has never been regular 
if it doesnt come back .. oh well


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

Morning Sara  

Hope it's a good day for you.  Did you pick out a dress yet


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey Luke  
no, I have not picked a dress yet.. not till 2 days before the wedding


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2004)

*12/14/2004*

*Meals*- 5 Clean meals 
*Workout*- Chest/Triceps


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 14, 2004)

how'd the w/o go?


----------



## sara (Dec 14, 2004)

Luke, my workout went well.. Im so glad Im not reducing the weights, even after being so sick and cant even concentrate well


----------



## sara (Dec 15, 2004)

Got my tattoo yesturday! didnt hurt at all


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Yea, how does it look?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

Where are ya Sara?


----------



## sara (Dec 15, 2004)

Jake- tattoo looks great  

Luke- Im here now  
Been a very long day.. had to go to school and turn in my final, went christmas shopping a little


----------



## sara (Dec 15, 2004)

*12/15/2004*

*Meals* = 5 Clean meals
*Workout* = Biceps/Legs


----------



## Jill (Dec 15, 2004)

What did you buy????

WHat is your tatoo of and where is it?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 15, 2004)

I wish I still had some christmas shopping left   I'm all done!  

I was really enjoying it too!


----------



## sara (Dec 15, 2004)

Jill- I got a cross on my left shoulder
bought gifts for family, friends and co-workers .. from whey protein, whiskey glasses, clothes, jewlery, calander, videos, etc.. 

Luke- you still got the whole IM crew to shop for


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 16, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Luke- you still got the whole IM crew to shop for


YAY!    


G'morning!

What would you like for christmas Sara?  





actually, I already sent out FOUR IM present


----------



## sara (Dec 16, 2004)

My christmas wish is coming true


----------



## sara (Dec 16, 2004)

*12/16/2004*

*Meals* = 5 Healthy meals!
*Workout* = Shoulders 

_Went and bought two cute outfits for the christmas parties.. one for Saturday and one for Monday  _


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2004)

Whats your christmas wish?  Keep eating clean, you can do it


----------



## sara (Dec 16, 2004)

Jake, pretty close... well, not my wish is to be happy and cheerful like I used to be


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Dec 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Starting tomorrow, Actually counting today. Im going to try my best to avoid the gym for 3-4 weeks (doctor recommend) and use Ortho Evra  Patch to see if I can get my monthly cycle back..
> This issue been stressing me so much for the past year or so and making me cheat and cheat..and for the past month it got even worse



Why would you want the man-hated hideous bloody cycle back. Noooooooooo, there are already enough women with that mean bitch in them.     Dont do itttttttt


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jake, pretty close... well, not my wish is to be happy and cheerful like I used to be


Sara, life is what you make of it


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> My christmas wish is coming true


 
Must be the simple dress


----------



## sara (Dec 17, 2004)

Luke, no not the simple dress.. I still need to find one


----------



## sara (Dec 17, 2004)

*12/17/2004*

*Meals* = 4 Healthy Meals 
*Workout* = OFF 

_The medicine started to work _


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 17, 2004)

saramonster said:
			
		

> _The medicine started to work _




yay


----------



## dalila (Dec 17, 2004)

great news sara!! Hopefully you won"t have to take it any more...


----------



## sara (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks dalila


----------



## Jill (Dec 18, 2004)

Glad to hear TOM is back, we are both oh so lucky....YA RIGHT!

ARe you going to contiue posting meals?


----------



## sara (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes Jill, its back and it might just work for this month  
 We are very very lucky!   

It doesnt matter to me anymore if I post or not post meals ... as long as Im eating healthy thats what it counts.. 
But I will be posting what I will have tonight and monday for the parties


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 18, 2004)

yo yo yo sara


----------



## sara (Dec 18, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> yo yo yo sara


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

What's the plan for this week sara?


----------



## sara (Dec 20, 2004)

Im not sure yet  not feeling well today...I think because everytime I start to get better I hit the gym and not let my body rest/heal


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 20, 2004)

I know that feeling


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

Feeling better this morning and its time to hit the gym!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

Wooohooo!


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

*12/21/2004 Workout*

Chest/Triceps 
30 Minutes Cycle


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

*Meals 12/21/2004*

*Meal 1*- 1/2 Cup Egg whites, 2 Egg whites, Green Onions 
*Meal 2*- 1.5 Scoop Whey 
*Meal 3*- 1 Fish Fillet, 2 Egg whites, Broccoli
*Meal 4*- 1 Can Tuna, Cucumbers, Celery 
*Meal 5*- 1.5 Scoop Whey


----------



## Jodi (Dec 21, 2004)

Here we go again.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

Im sorry guys.. but I think these days I need motivations
As for now, I have no plan. I will be working myself up to the old routine slowly


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

by m1. -m.5 you mean "m1."   right?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 21, 2004)

how are you still awake?    i'da passed out by now.


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

Luke, no jokes


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

*Meals 12/22/2004*

*Meal 1*
1 Whole Egg, ½ Cup Egg whites, 1 FF Cheese, Tomatoes, Green Onions 

*Meal 2*
1 Can Sardine, 1 Egg White, Broccoli

*Meal 3*
1 Scoop Whey Protein, 1 tsp Peanut Butter 

*Meal 4*
1 Can Tuna, 5 Almonds, Tomatoes, Cucumbers 

*Meal 5*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Scoop Whey, 4 Fish Oil


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

*Workout 12/22/2004*

*Cardio:* _45 Minutes AM Cycling Class 
          45 Minutes PM Cycling Class _


----------



## Jodi (Dec 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> *Meal 1*
> 1 Whole Egg, ½ Cup Egg whites, 1 FF Cheese, Tomatoes, Green Onions
> 
> *Meal 2*
> ...


Are you kidding me?  OMG I see a binge waiting to happen.  Why the fuk do you do this to yourself? Why do I bother caring


----------



## sara (Dec 23, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me?  OMG I see a binge waiting to happen.  Why the fuk do you do this to yourself? Why do I bother caring



Im so sorry Jodi, for this time Im not being able to listen to you    
You care about me, and I will get back to my old routine as soon as I feel confident


----------



## carbchick (Dec 23, 2004)

sara what meals are you planning for xmas day?


----------



## sara (Dec 23, 2004)

Whatever *healthy * food around .. Everything .. but I will be avoding Sweets


----------



## sara (Dec 23, 2004)

*12/23/2004 Workout*

*Train*: Back/Biceps


----------



## sara (Dec 23, 2004)

*12/23/2004 Meals*

*Mea 1*
½ Cup Egg Whites, 1 Whole Egg, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Tomato, Onions 

*Meal 2*
1.5 Scoop Whey, ½ TBSP PB 

*Meal 3*<---- 5 hours apart (late brake at work)  
1 Can Tuna,  Broccoli, 5 Almonds 

*Meal 4*
½ Cup Egg Whites, 1 Whole Egg, 1 Egg Whites, 1 Slice FF Cheese, Onions, Spinach  

*Meal 5*
½ Cup FF Cottage Cheese, ½ Scoop Whey, 5 Fish Oil


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Sara.

Have fun on Christmas.  That is the one day you shouldn't be worrying about anything.


----------



## sara (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks IainDaniel  Merry Christmas to you as well and to your cutie pie baby boy


----------



## PreMier (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks for the wishes Sara.  You have a Merry Christmas too.  Have fun at the party/wedding


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry Christmas Sara   Hope you have a good one.


----------



## sara (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------



## sara (Dec 26, 2004)

After all the cheats Im so pumped up to go back to my old diet! 
Im so thankful to some people over IM who care about me  I love you guys


----------



## sara (Dec 28, 2004)

*12-28-2004 Workout*

Weights: Chest/Triceps 
Cardio: 30 Minutes Cycle


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2004)

*Workout 12-29-2004*

AM- 45 Minutes Cycling 
AM- Back/Biceps 
PM- 45 Minutes Cycling


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi Sara.  How are you?


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey Jake, Im fine thanks for asking  
well, actually went to the specialisit today and she wont let me do blood test, not for another 8 weeks from now.. she wants to wait till the medication that I used to clears out from my system then we can do blood work ... I have patience and no worry  

How are you doing? Are you at work


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes, always working.  I am doing well, thanks for asking.


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2004)

Im glad to hear that  

Is this your new girl in your avi?


----------



## sara (Dec 31, 2004)

*12-30-2004 Workout*

Weights: Shoulders/Legs
Cardio: OFF

_* went up to 25 lbs on shoulder press  eventhough I dont normally have a good workout in the PM _


----------

